# Contests for Gamers



## SKOAR! (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the official contests thread... get your regular download of gaming contests that are happening through SKOAR! - India's only gaming magazine. We will be posting regular updates here so keep watching this space and feel free to contact us for any queries that you may have.
Contests will be linked to *skoar.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17 so check it out...


----------



## SKOAR! (Apr 28, 2009)

SKOAR! XIX is ready to be released soon and we ahve some great content lined up for you...

To start this section we have the "Guess the Cover Contest" - guess what is the cover story on SKOAR! XIX and win any game of your choice - mail your answers to contests@skoar.com. Check out  *www.skoar.com/forum/showthread.php?p=69440#post69440 for more details on the contest... deadline is April 30th 2009


----------



## SKOAR! (May 5, 2009)

SKOAR! said:


> SKOAR! XIX is ready to be released soon and we ahve some great content lined up for you...
> 
> To start this section we have the "Guess the Cover Contest" - guess what is the cover story on SKOAR! XIX and win any game of your choice - mail your answers to contests@skoar.com. Check out *www.skoar.com/forum/showthread.php?p=69440#post69440 for more details on the contest... deadline is April 30th 2009


 
And the winner is *Assassin's Creed 2* - that is the new cover of the SKOAR! May - June 2009 issue. *www.skoar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12112 winners will be notified by mail. Thanks for participating and watch this space for more...


----------



## toofan (May 21, 2009)

Why don;t you provide SkOR *FREE* with your June Issue . It will give us a taste of this mag. and will encourage us to buy this magazine.


----------



## prashanthgowda (Oct 12, 2009)

why is this tread sticky if no ones going to post anything.


----------



## danova (Dec 4, 2009)

It will give us a taste of this mag.
___________________
[FONT=&quot]online movies[/FONT]


----------



## Moon_Raven (Dec 5, 2009)

SKOAR's dead


----------



## Achuth (Jan 3, 2010)

ya SKOAR's DEAD AGainnn


----------



## naapa (Jan 24, 2010)

o we are having a online tournament for left4dead 2
free registration! prize money 16000rupee


----------



## Gollum (Jan 26, 2010)

naapa said:


> o we are having a online tournament for left4dead 2
> free registration! prize money 16000rupee



care to mention any details?

BTW skoar is dead lol


----------

